# Rebellious much?



## WalkerBand (Apr 22, 2014)

After a strange spark of insanity some would say, I have decided to follow my feelings and go through with my dream of becoming close with my horse Two-Tone so that we can travel to university and continue to be a team even then. I have owned this beautiful gelding for a few years, but since I have only recently turned 16 I have not been able to see him nearly as often as I wanted (Approximately a few minutes per month). When we first got him he had been abused, and my dad tried to ride him, but when the gelding showed too much spunk my father forbid me to ever get on TT's back again. Monday of this week I started going over to his pasture after school every day and Tuesday my grandfather started to saddle him up and after he rode for a few moments, he got off and I got on (After about 7 attempts to get on from the ground and going to get a bucket xD). He led me around for a while because the bridle is too small for him at the moment, but TT was fine and didn't seem to jump around much or get pushy. I've been back since and where he was once very shy and jumpy, he now allows me to baby over him a lot more than I did. I'm no longer intimidated by him, and that has encouraged me to continue with my plan to eventually have a close enough bond with him that I will be able to confidently get in the saddle and prove to my father that he is capable of doing more than keeping his head on the ground. So, I will be posting on here whenever something big or interesting happens on this little journey, but there probably won't be many interesting events until I finally find me an All-Purpose English saddle since I am on a limited budget due to the fact that I will not be receiving any financial help from anyone in my family. Well, wish me luck and let the fun begin.


----------

